# Took the plunge to Navy League



## navymich (8 Sep 2007)

At the beginning of the summer, a coworker was talking about the different camps and activites that his kids were going to be involved in through cadets.  He mentioned that his youngest was getting anxious to move up to cadets from Navy League.  My ears perked up.  Being in an Air Force town now, I was pleasantly surprised to learn that there was a Navy League here.

I broached my son (age 9) with the idea of it and he was all for it.  I guess being raised by sailors rubbed off on him!  I made inquiries and was informed of the first night of the new training year.  That was tonight.  So down to the Armoury we went to sign him up.  It was a fairly quiet night, training-wise, as it was busy admininstratively getting new kids signed up, handing out uniforms etc.  But there was some drill...what a sight, but you can see the potential in all of them.

When I first looked into the corps, I also asked if they were requiring any help from parents.  They asked about my background and were more then happy to have some experience.  So I too signed on the dotted line tonight.  Guess I get to keep a foot in the door, er, hatch after all!


----------



## CallOfDuty (8 Sep 2007)

Hey Mich...what is the difference between sea cadets and the naval league?


----------



## navymich (8 Sep 2007)

The basic difference is that  Navy League is for kids age 9-13 and is not funded by DND, whereas  Sea Cadets is for ages 12-18 and is a DND funded program.  

I think it's a great idea to have a "junior" cadets.  Although my son preferred Navy anyway, it's too bad that all elements don't have this available.


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Sep 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> At the beginning of the summer, a coworker was talking about the different camps and activites that his kids were going to be involved in through cadets.  He mentioned that his youngest was getting anxious to move up to cadets from Navy League.  My ears perked up.  Being in an Air Force town now, I was pleasantly surprised to learn that there was a Navy League here.
> 
> I broached my son (age 9) with the idea of it and he was all for it.  I guess being raised by sailors rubbed off on him!  I made inquiries and was informed of the first night of the new training year.  That was tonight.  So down to the Armoury we went to sign him up.  It was a fairly quiet night, training-wise, as it was busy admininstratively getting new kids signed up, handing out uniforms etc.  But there was some drill...what a sight, but you can see the potential in all of them.
> 
> When I first looked into the corps, I also asked if they were requiring any help from parents.  They asked about my background and were more then happy to have some experience.  So I too signed on the dotted line tonight.  Guess I get to keep a foot in the door, er, hatch after all!



Have fun, airmich.  Some of the happiest memories I have involve being a Scout Leader, a parent helper with my son's Air Cadet drill team, and my other son's Sea Cadet Band (I know, I was a soldier - but these are the activities they choose).  It was (for me), a wonderful opportunity to see that the majority of youth are "all right", despite what the headlines might lead you to believe.  The opportunity to have a (however small) hand in molding the leaders of tomorrow was a satisfying one - and I won't lie to you - it enabled me to maintain that "omnipotent hero" aura that kids believe about their parents for a few short years, before I developed clay feet as they grew older.

I envy you - I wish I had it all to do over again.


Roy


----------



## Neill McKay (10 Sep 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> When I first looked into the corps, I also asked if they were requiring any help from parents.  They asked about my background and were more then happy to have some experience.  So I too signed on the dotted line tonight.  Guess I get to keep a foot in the door, er, hatch after all!



That's great!  Actually around here there are quite a few air force members working in Navy League Cadet corps.  Regardless of the element, serving CF members tend, in my experience, to make spectacular NLC officers.


----------



## navymich (10 Sep 2007)

Thanks Roy and Neill!  I'm really looking forward to spending some time with my son doing this together, and to the volunteering itself.  Now to see how much seamanship I still remember!


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Sep 2007)

I worked with our local NL Corps for two years and had a great time. The kids absorb the information like a sponge. Most of the military staff where army, but we managed to muddle through. I still have to get away from using Navy terms at work (heads, deck, etc).


----------



## navymich (24 Sep 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I still have to get away from using Navy terms at work (heads, deck, etc).



I was finally getting naval terms out of my vocabulary after my transfer.  A few nights with NL and I am right back where I started.  My co-workers have given up hope on me and just shake their heads and accept it now!  ;D


----------

